# kinda new here



## BigD4life (Oct 16, 2011)

what u ppl I use to be a member, left, now Im back. Good to be here. Hope this doesnt bug anyone but im going to post a few useless counting posts here to build up my count to pm some old bros


----------



## Arnold (Oct 16, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*BigD4life* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 16, 2011)

you get my pm bro


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 16, 2011)

enjoy the site, got great stuff


----------



## mapanoy (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 17, 2011)

thx, good to be here,
gl


----------



## swollen (Oct 17, 2011)

How's it goin' brah!, welcome back to the forum!


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 17, 2011)

thx brotha, good to be here


----------



## brazey (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to IMF.


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 17, 2011)

brazey said:


> Welcome


thx good to be here


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 17, 2011)

thx, bros good to be here


----------



## hulkjunior (Oct 27, 2011)

welcome


----------

